# jack on 06 burstner 748



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,can anybody tell me where the jack is stored as i do not beleive i have one on my 748.
thanks


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

dave-rsvr said:


> hi,can anybody tell me where the jack is stored as i do not beleive i have one on my 748.
> thanks


Hi usually in a bag, Ours was in the garage.

Do you have a Fiat cab ?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Mine is in a black bag under the front passenger seat. If you haven't explored that area yet, you need to drop the plastic flap at the front of the seat to access.


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

yes fiat cab and and passenger seat is a swivel one if that makes any difference


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Doesn't matter whether it swivels or not, the base where the jack is stored is the same.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

dave-rsvr said:


> yes fiat cab and and passenger seat is a swivel one if that makes any difference


All I was going to say, if you def haven't got one..........we have two and I was going to advertise one.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

In black box under drivers seat


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

In black box under drivers seat


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks all,just looked and yes it was under the drivers seat.
i did not know the cover came off.
this has been very annoying as when i asked the people i bought it off they did not know where it should of been kept and in fact were supposed to be trying to get one off the dealer as thought they never had one.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm not sure about your model but certainly on our Solano the jack is only good for the front wheels as there is nowhere to stick it under the back end. Took ours out and carry a trolly jack instead.

Mike


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

If you do find it and it turns out to be a scissor jack throw it in the the bin and invest in a bottle jack. Trust me it will save you so much hassle if you have to remove a wheel!!! The standard issue jacks are garbage.

Regards

Dick


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

oh dear,was happy i found it now it seems i have to throw it haha


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would not trust the supply jack. Your van is 5 tons fully loaded get yourself a decent jack fit to lift a van of your size.

The supplied jack is for a 3 ton van.

Andy


----------

